# victoire flexy?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Lemond victoire is butted titanium. Does that make it flexible in bottom bracket? Has anyone compared to Lemond steel frames?


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*no not*

Not flexy, a great riding bike though. Seriously on par with the Serottas and other premium ti builders of the same vintage.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Titanium rides similarly to steel, but tends to have a slightly more "whippy" feel.


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*Mostly agree*



WhiskeyNovember said:


> Titanium rides similarly to steel, but tends to have a slightly more "whippy" feel.



Ti, like all other materials depends on design and application. It is more flexible than steel and thus the 'springy' or 'resilient' adjectives often used to describe the ride. I've certainly seen whippy titanium and also ridden titanium that is as stiff as the mega-oversized aluminum bikes.

The Lemond though had great road manners.


----------



## InThePeloton (Aug 13, 2008)

I just picked up a '01 Victoire frame on eBay. Paid a little more than I had hoped, but I will soon have Ti "in da house". Planning on using an Alpha Q fork, and transferring my Ultregra SL components from my '07 Alpe d'Huez frame.

Looking forward to checking out the Ti frame feel.


----------

